# Diahrrea



## Gynysys (Nov 6, 2008)

Cha....Cha.....Cha!


My sister in law was telling me about the B.R.A.T. diet for children when they have diahrrea:

Bananas
Rice 
Applesauce
Toast

Now I was wondering if anyone had any items they would like to add to the list?

And also if this can be a good rule of thumb to go by for adults? How about if the situation pertains to vomit?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

My best suggestion for diarrhea in children as well as adults is to prevent it using probiotics, (you know, those friendly bacteria that live in your intestines?)
Naturally fermented foods that have been preserved without vinegar or heat processing contain them. Kim-chee, saurkraut, pickled beets, carrots or peppers, to name a few. Also many fermented, healthy beverages such as apple cider, kombucha, buttermilk, and many more.
I highly recomend the book Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon. I learned how to make many healthy foods and beverages that my family enjoys.
It is important to note that initially when you introduce fermented foods into your diet, you may experience diarrhea symptoms as your body detoxifies. How severe your detox symptoms are is probably a good indicator of just how badly you needed the detox.
In this polluted world we could all use some help from these little buggers!


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Yougart (home made is the best with the highest amount of probiotics)
Mint ( tea works really well)


----------



## Akonnon (Nov 14, 2008)

I find it kind of hard to eat yogurt when I am feeling nausous, but the BRAT diet seems like something I might be able to get myself to try out next time I am sleeping on the bathroom floor.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

My Mom always said black tea (nothing added). Plus applesauce and rice. Worked for her. V


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Charmin... lots of it. But when you gotta go, don't squeeze.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Most intestinal upsets caused by poor sanitation*

Frequent hand washing, particularly after using the latrine and hot water washing of cooking pots and utensils is the best preventive for Norwalk and similar intestinal viruses. If you get diarrhea, however, and do not have antidiarrheal medicine, one of the following treatments may be effective:

Limit your intake of fluids for 24 hours.

Drink one cup of a strong tea solution every 2 hours until the diarrhea slows or stops. The tannic acid in the tea helps to control the diarrhea. Boil the inner bark of a hardwood tree for 2 hours or more to release the tannic acid.

Make a solution of one handful of ground chalk, charcoal, or dried bones and treated water. If you have some apple sauce or the rinds of citrus fruit, add an equal portion to the mixture to make it more effective. Take 2 tablespoons of the solution every 2 hours until the diarrhea slows or stops.

See:

http://deploymenthealthlibrary.fhp.osd.mil/products/Norwalk Virus Information Sheet (51).pdf


----------



## Ebin (Nov 20, 2008)

What is it in applesauce that helps so much? 

And ugh, I would hate to drink charcoal, but in a life or death situation, I would take it!


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Perhaps the pectin in the apples absorb the excess moisture. You use pectin in jams and jellies. It thickens the mixture. Apples contain a lot of pectin.


----------



## Davis Willy (Nov 24, 2008)

Red or green apples? Or it doesn't matter?


----------



## hague720 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ive still got an old ASG from about 10 years ago that The late Great Chris Janowsky wrote of a time when he and an old timer where out in the wilderness fishing, when they both had a touch of the "SQUITS".

He said of the old timer taking charcoal from the fire and he was right as rain in 3 or 4 hours.Having tried it myself, I now stock up on charcoal and make my own tabs every year.

Thank You Chris ,RIP.

Many Thanks , Thomas , North Wales , UK


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Charcoal tablets are good for a lot of stomach troubles and poisonings. We keep a stash. You can buy them at most health food or drug stores. They do a good job but for a while afterwards - it's black.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

BRAT works for adults also. The T can also be for tea, as you are seeing in a lot of posts. I would also sip on an electrolyte solution if the diarrhea has continued for more than 24 hours, to help keep you from being dehydrated.
I remember when we were kids with the diarrhea or vomiting, my mom would mix a solution of sugar, salt and water and make us drink it to help. This was in the days before gatorade or pedialyte. I do not remember for sure the ratios, just remember not liking to drink it.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Gynysys said:


> Cha....Cha.....Cha!
> 
> My sister in law was telling me about the B.R.A.T. diet for children when they have diahrrea:
> 
> ...


Bananas for the potassium your system needs, and rice, applesauce and toast for the simple to break down sugars...as bananas and rice are suppose to be binding also..

As far as tea, I wouldnt especially if I had the runs... tea has caffiene and caffiene is dehydrating in its self.. as is coffee, chocolate, and soda (sprite isnt because it has no caffiene in it) this is how I heal my kids and myself when we are sick...jmho

If your vomiting your going to have to wait for it to quit or 24 hours which ever comes first... If you cant hold anything down it doesnt help... when me or my kids are throwing up I let it go for about the first 10 or so hours post the first episode then start trying water or a bit of flat sprite.... seems the sugar in the sprite can occasionally settle upset stomaches.  If your really not able to hold anything down after 24 hours you should seek medical help, again in my opinion because you can start dehydrating... (this isnt the case for babies or small children-- You need to seek medical help sooner because they can dehydrate so much more quickly...)


----------



## crosscanadian (Nov 25, 2008)

Sprite and 7UP are great for rehydrating, and easier to drink than most liquids when feeling nauseaus.


----------



## resqdoc (Dec 15, 2008)

Google 'oral rehydration solution' to learn how to make excellent solutions. Rice starch is very effective in slowing diarrhea.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Does it work when "You're sliding into home and your pants are full of foam?"


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

lomotil, immodium, pepto bismol, in order of effectiveness. 

any opiate eases cramps, and lowers intestinal activity.. 

charcoal is an absorbent for toxins, as is bentonite (clay).. 

it matters what SORT of diarrhea, giardia and other diseases can be deadly to those undiagnosed and poorly treated.. 

plain ol' 'stomach flu' can be dealt with, using home remedies or OTC remedies.. but giardia ain't a bit funny. 

handwashing and proper!! latrines, and screened cooking areas (very important) and DISH STERILIZING and CLEAN WATER.. are critical to 'group' camps. Flies+ Feces + People = death.... 

critical. you'll maybe die from diarrhea, or a kid might.. 

don't go there.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I have tried immodium and it did work quite well.


----------



## Lester_7 (Oct 3, 2008)

What sort of toxins are you talking about, mitchshrader?


----------



## beansnrice (Jan 22, 2009)

The only thing that I find that I am able to eat when feeling extremely nausous or after vomitting is Whataburger chicken strips. Nobody elses, has to be from Whataburger. I know many of you probably wanna puke just at the thought of fast food, but it's one thing I'm able to keep down! And bland fries, no salt or pepper.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Why would you even try to eat while you are vomiting? That sounds awful...


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

I think they mean after you are done vomitting and feel well enough to keep down something. There's no use trying to eat while you are vomitting! lol


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

I use an old remedy for vomiting and diaria. Manzanita leaf tea. Steep 3 manzanita leaves (torn up) in a cup of hot water. You can add a little honey for flavor. Sip on one cup, my stomach settles down. Drink 3 cups and the next day I'm back to regular. It is also good for poison oak. 

I've heard that Madrone leaves are just as good. I have never tried them. I have used manzanita leaves for over 20 years. Good luck.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Def. the BRAT diet (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce and Toast) ... Works wonders. I've also ate charcoal in very small quantities while camping in the Rockies to help quell some once and it worked.


----------



## Turkish (Oct 3, 2008)

What does the tea made from manzanita leaves taste like? Do you enjoy the taste? It's very hard for me to ingest things when I am feeling nauseous, especially stuff that smells or tastes very strong.


----------

